# Données du réseau



## lhooq (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connait-il une app qui permet de voir quelle application consomme quelle quantité de donnée ?

J'utilise DataMan, mais il n'y a pas cette option..

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Eric


----------

